# Deer processing/fish cleaning table-Ideas needed



## breaknockspeed (Jan 9, 2007)

For fish, I use an old ironing board. Light and easy to set up.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

Around here lots of old stainless sinks from restaurants are used, I have an old refer door that I'm going to put legs on.
The ironing board sounds like a good lightweight idea, I think those folding plastic tables would work great too, ive topped them with plywood to use as a worktable also.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Tailgate of the truck for ducks, geese, pheasants, and fish. I nice heavy duty camping table for deer.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

watch for a kitchen to be remodeled then get the old counter tops.....works great!!


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

use the trunk on my Honda for fish right now and its at just the right height I think there is still some blood on there from last years walleye run lol. I do like the ironing board idea though


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

im in the same boat, i need to set up something clean and easy to use for my start processing my own deer, spending 90 bux a deer makes it expensive every year on top of all the other hunting junk i cant stop myself from buying


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

90 bucks to process ur deer?? wow I am sorry but I wouldn't be complaining about that around here... I just took in a 250 pound buck and came back with 183 pounds of meat and it cost me 500 bucks....... granted I got lots of sticks but still.... come on....


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

petrey10 said:


> 90 bucks to process ur deer?? wow I am sorry but I wouldn't be complaining about that around here... I just took in a 250 pound buck and came back with 183 pounds of meat and it cost me 500 bucks....... granted I got lots of sticks but still.... come on....


::GASP:: i have NEVER heard of anyone charging that much, jesus tap dancing christ, you can buy a half a steer for that much cabage! im in the wrong business. I thought I was paying alot for that, spend 90 on a 150 lbs doe, and thats with pork added to all the ground, - loins,straps,top steaks, roasts, and 4 lbs of italian sausage made....


you REALLY need to learn to cut your own deer.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Stainless steel is nice and all, buts it pricey...

You can build a top of the line cutting table with nothing more than a piece of Starboard, some stainless screws and a jigsaw. Starboard is a heavily used product in the Marine world and is probably one of the most durable non-metal materials on the planet. I have helped make a few dockside cutting tables for fish cleaning. Best thing about them is its modified much like wood, so you can screw it down to anything, cut holes in it for knife holders, plumb water hoses to it for rinsing.

BTW: the best way to get a der processed cheap it to check with local high school with a butcher class in the vocational schools. high school kids will work on the cheap for gas money...This is how I get them done for $45 back home, and the kids get credit for cutting them up during school hours.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

for fish I took an old ironing board an glued formica top to it. I then trimmed the edges and it folds up great, easy to clean! You would be hard pressed to do deer on it though, not much room for that.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I got an actual fish cleaning table on clearance from Bass Pro few years ago and love it. http://www.basspro.com/Fillet-Station/product/10211080/-1650762 Mines an older model but same basic function. For deer my wife and I use a plastic buffet table you can pick up at Walmart usually for under $50. http://www.walmart.com/ip/4-Foot-Folding-Table/7679248 the one I have is adjustable height and the plastic almost like thin cutting board is easy to clean up after butchering


----------



## Critter Sticker (Sep 10, 2010)

Do my own. We use the kitchen table and kitchen counters. Its not a problem to clean up after with a little bleach solution. And it aint costing us $175.00! the only other stuff I purchased was a meat grinder, stick casings, stuffer, mixer, and spice kits from Cabelas.
The Son and I have harvested 4 fat does this gun season. Aint seen even 1 Buck.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Critter Sticker said:


> Do my own. We use the kitchen table and kitchen counters. Its not a problem to clean up after with a little bleach solution. And it aint costing us $175.00! the only other stuff I purchased was a meat grinder, stick casings, stuffer, mixer, and spice kits from Cabelas.
> The Son and I have harvested 4 fat does this gun season. Aint seen even 1 Buck.


Does eat better!!!


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

*paying for the butchering,, my thoughts*

4 yrs ago,, my buddy head shot a 225 pound doe,, and i killed a 125pound spike,, (i happen to go after the small ones on purpose),, we took the two deer to the butcher place ,, my buddy didnt have any meat damage to his deer ,, i had a front that was bad,, when we came back to the place to get our deer meat,, in my bag was more than what he had,, and 125 pound deer shgouldnt had yielded what was given to me,, point is,,i dont think they gave me his deer meat ,, when we cheecked in there was 30 something odd deer hanging and more was coming,, it wasnt that i got more or less, i am sure i didnt get mine,, and i know my friend didnt get his,, that was the last time i ever took a deer to the processor


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

lovebumper_2020 said:


> 4 yrs ago,, my buddy head shot a 225 pound doe,, and i killed a 125pound spike,, (i happen to go after the small ones on purpose),, we took the two deer to the butcher place ,, my buddy didnt have any meat damage to his deer ,, i had a front that was bad,, when we came back to the place to get our deer meat,, in my bag was more than what he had,, and 125 pound deer shgouldnt had yielded what was given to me,, point is,,i dont think they gave me his deer meat ,, when we cheecked in there was 30 something odd deer hanging and more was coming,, it wasnt that i got more or less, i am sure i didnt get mine,, and i know my friend didnt get his,, that was the last time i ever took a deer to the processor



thats a really good point, i dont think a lot of people think about.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Go to Sams buy a plastic white table. Go to Home Depot and buy PVC that allows the table legs to fit inside. Cut to desired height. We use 18 inch extensions and it gets the table up nice and high. Put cardboard down to cut on.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

A formica counter top turned into a work bench in a garage attached to the wall works great. You can go to almost any remodel sight where they are taking out the counter tops and replacing them and probably get the old ones for free. Most contractors just throw them away in the dumpsters. The one I have is a 2' x 4' and about 36" off the ground. Right next to my stand up freezer, and within about 6' of my 8' gambrel hoist. Once the deer is skinned i'm able to cut one leg at a time right there on the table while the rest of it is still hanging. Works really good. And after all is done I can wash it up with a wash rag and use it as a office desk for my construction billing and my tv.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

rcmjr said:


> watch for a kitchen to be remodeled then get the old counter tops.....works great!!


agreed works great....

I am using a plywood topped reinforced table i built from scrap wood when my neighbor tore down their kids playhouse. Truckload of plywood that was still in good condidtion but a little weathered...for free my favorite kind of stuff.


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

Regarding the starboard,I agree it is great stuff but, wow is it expensive. I have been processing my own deer for years and now look forward to eating it. When I used to have it done at the locker I always had to have a bottle of ketchup to get it down. I now bone the meat,vacuum seal and also make all my own sausage. I am trying to get a big enough table that I can keep all my equipment on/in or under instead of lugging everything up from the basement to the kitchen. When you start carrying grinders,scales,stuffers etc. it adds up pretty quick. Besides my wife wouldnt mind one bit if I didnt mess up her kitchen so bad on grinding day.Keep the ideas coming, I am now kicking myself for not jumping on some of the stainless tables I have seen in the past!


----------



## taakre (Jul 26, 2007)

lovebumper_2020 said:


> 4 yrs ago,, my buddy head shot a 225 pound doe,, and i killed a 125pound spike,, (i happen to go after the small ones on purpose),, we took the two deer to the butcher place ,, my buddy didnt have any meat damage to his deer ,, i had a front that was bad,, when we came back to the place to get our deer meat,, in my bag was more than what he had,, and 125 pound deer shgouldnt had yielded what was given to me,, point is,,i dont think they gave me his deer meat ,, when we cheecked in there was 30 something odd deer hanging and more was coming,, it wasnt that i got more or less, i am sure i didnt get mine,, and i know my friend didnt get his,, that was the last time i ever took a deer to the processor


I had something like that happen to me also i shot a deer with my bow and cut it all up and took trimmiings in to get sausage made mind you i cut the deer up myself and i had bone in my sausage it was two weeks before rifle season so you dont get your meat back just my 2 cents


----------



## Critter Sticker (Sep 10, 2010)

The only other thing we do when we cook our venison is use a pressure cooker. Dont matter how old the deer is, it aint gonna be tough to chew after an hour cooking at 15 pounds pressure and 200+ degrees.:wink:


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

When hunting out west we take a small chest type freezer instead of coolers....no need for ice, just plug it in. A 1/2" thick sheet of white plastic cutting board material is screwed to the freezer lid with stainless steel sheet metal screws. Freezer not only keeps the meat cool, doubles as a cutting table. (About 24" X 48")


----------

